# Next PvP Realm - conviction - stellt sich vor



## Pratority (4. Februar 2007)

*Hallo liebe Buffed-WoW Community,*

*Was ist conviction ?*

Wir sind eine World of Warcraft Horden PvE Gilde, die sich auf den kommenden PvP Realm vorbeitet.

*Was kann conviction dir bieten ?*

- professionelle *Gildenstruktur*
- freundliche & erfahrene Leitung
- gut durchdachtes *Gildensystem*
- *Homepage* incl. Forum & .de Domain
- Teamspeak Server mit 50 Slots
- Fairness, Hilfsbereitschaft usw.
- freundliche *Gildenatmosphäre*
- Raidplaner & dkp System
- umfangreicher Support
- HighEnd mit *höchstem Niveau*

*Ziele von conviction ?*

Wir wollen eine *freundliche, aktive & zielstrebige* Gemeinschaft formen die eine *der führenden Gilde* ihres Server wird, dazu ist viel *Aktivität und Ehrgeiz* nötig. Desweiteren wollen wir eine angenehme *Gildenatmosphäre* aufbauen.

*Was erwartet conviction von dir ?*

*- hohe Aktivität & schnelles leveln!*
- Ehrgeiz
- Hilfsbereitschaft
- Freundlichkeit
- Fairness
- geistliche Reife & hohes Niveau
- viel WoW Erfahrung
- Spaß am *spielen, leveln & raiden*
- Teamspeak & Headset

*Weitere Voraussetzungen ?*

- HighEnd Erfahrung
- Mindestalter 16
- Horden Quests Erfahrung
- TBC installiert und aktiviert

*Wie und Wo bewerbe ich mich ?*

Wir nehmen Bewerbungen nur in unserem Forum entgegen.


Wir hoffen wir konnten euch einen guten, übersichtlichen und professionellen Eindruck von conviction hinterlassen. Sofern wir genug Mitglieder haben, wird vieles genau besprochen, z.B. Gildenwappen, Levelcap usw.

*Homepage:* http://www.conviction-wow.de
*ICQ Kontakt:* 364 - 681 - 233

*mfg conviction*


----------



## TaZz (4. Februar 2007)

Soll die Gilden aus Chars bestehen die alle neu Anfangen oder soll man mit seinen Mains rein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pratority (4. Februar 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Soll die Gilden aus Chars bestehen die alle neu Anfangen oder soll man mit seinen Mains rein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



noTransfer!

Der neue Charakter wird der Main. Man muss von 1-70 leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das schnell...


----------



## TaZz (4. Februar 2007)

> Der neue Charakter wird der Main. Man muss von 1-70 leveln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also heißt das wenn man in eure Gilde will muss man seinen alten Char links liegen lassen?

Wieviele seid ihr in der Gilde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fragen über Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pratority (4. Februar 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Also heißt das wenn man in eure Gilde will muss man seinen alten Char links liegen lassen?
> 
> Wieviele seid ihr in der Gilde?
> 
> ...



Links Liegen lassen trifft es nicht so, man kann sie schon spielen, aber man muss immer mit unserem Levelcap gehen, sollte man das nicht können ( da man vielleicht zuviel mit anderen Chars spielt ) wird man gekickt.

Wir haben unsere Tore heute um knapp 5 Uhr eröffnet, deswegen sind wir leider atm 5 Mitglieder. Eben beantworte ich von 3 ICQ User fragen bzgl. zur Gilde, diese werde sich wohl noch bewerben.

mfg conviction
Vicious


----------



## Pratority (6. Februar 2007)

Pratority schrieb:


> Links Liegen lassen trifft es nicht so, man kann sie schon spielen, aber man muss immer mit unserem Levelcap gehen, sollte man das nicht können ( da man vielleicht zuviel mit anderen Chars spielt ) wird man gekickt.
> 
> Wir haben unsere Tore heute um knapp 5 Uhr eröffnet, deswegen sind wir leider atm 5 Mitglieder. Eben beantworte ich von 3 ICQ User fragen bzgl. zur Gilde, diese werde sich wohl noch bewerben.
> 
> ...



News:

Schurken voll!


----------



## Pratority (10. Februar 2007)

*News:*

Es werden etwas mehr Mitglieder aufgenommen,

d.h.

Schurken nicht mehr voll, alle Klassen gesucht !


----------

